# Council Crest Ride



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Last Saturday I met up with some techie friends to do a ride up to Council Crest, the highest point within the city of Portland.

Council Crest Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Eric, who was on last weekend's ride, was there, as well as Chris, who rode his first century last year, and who is planning to do his first triathalon in September. We waited a little longer at the starting point for Andrew, who none of us had actually met in person yet (this ride tends to get organized over an online IRC forum where PDX software developers often hang out).

This being Portland, it should not have suprised me in the least when Andrew rolled up on this:










It's a Surly Big Dummy with a Pugsley fork and front tire. Andrew said it weighs about 70 pounds, and when I got a chance to test ride it, I believed him! The thing was like riding a tank, but a lot of fun. I think if the zombie apocalypse arrives, Andrew is a lot better prepared for it than I am! :thumbsup:

Onto some more photos...









Hawthorne Bridge approach. You'll notice this is a two-lane bike lane. This is an extremely popular bike commute route, and it starts with a bit of a steep hill. So to accomodate for the different speeds you tend to see in bike commuters on this steep section, the city created a "bike passing lane." Boy do I love this town! 









The Willamette River, with downtown Portland and the Hawthorne Bridge. It was another weekend of great weather, with just a bit of cloud haze.









This is a new bridge that's being built for the upcoming Max Orange Line. The bridge will be for the Max light rail and bike/peds only, no other vehicular traffic.









Heading across the Sellwood bridge. This is not a fun crossing, as there is no room for bikes on the roadway and there is only a very narrow sidewalk for pedestrians. We used the sidewalk. 









After crossing the Sellwood Bridge, there is a nice bike route up through the Riverview Cemetery. 


















We even took a short trip onto a gravel road.









Heading up the final residential roads to Council Crest.


















Andrew rides atop Council Crest. It's almost invisible, but if you look closely you can see Mount Saint Helens in the distance. On a clearer day, this view is amazing.









Our motley crew takes a short break at the top. 


















As we screamed back down into town, Andrew suggests we hit the food carts by SE 12th and Hawthorne for some "real" food. What an excellent idea!









Some plain frites from Potato Champion.









After the food carts, Eric and I are itching to tack on some more miles, so we went down the Springwater MUP again and did a loop out to the I-205 MUP. I covered most of this route in my last ride report, so I won't post redundant photos. 

Enjoy,

Scott


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

zpl said:


> ..Our motley crew takes a short break at the top. ...


I can't think of a better description of your group.

Looks like a very sweet city ride. We have been doing the same thing in DC ever since we got back from Florida. City riding is way under appreciated.


----------



## kirbach75 (Apr 26, 2006)

It's so good to see people posting amazing journeys just in our everyday area here in Portland. I was in Brooklyn NY for one year, an amazing experience, but coming back couldn't believe how much i missed this city. It is so easy to get some gorgeous miles in before work, be it the esplanade to St. Johns and back, Columbia river to 205 or 205 to Boring and back! Also, kudos for knocking out those miles on the Big Dummy.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Great ride report. Keep posting.


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful views! I've been to Portland once and was very impressed with bicycle friendliness of the place.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Love it! I can't believe your friend rode that 70 lb behemoth up to Council Crest! What a masochist. I have yet to try Potato Champion despite wanting to stop every time I pass by. Great ride report!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd need a 36 cassette on that 70lb'er to make that ride! Cool stuff.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Ridgetop said:


> I'd need a 36 cassette on that 70lb'er to make that ride! Cool stuff.


When I test-rode it, it was geared extremely low. The Big Dummy is made for hauling heavy loads, so I image he probably had the stock gearing on it.

There are a couple of 12%+ grades on the way up to Council Crest, so I'm sure it wasn't easy for him.

Scott


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks like a fun, relaxed ride. that big dummy must do tons of utility work. i noticed teh rider handlebars. and the front wheel led lights...

a few years back i saw a movie about bike cops. no, not pacific blue. i thought it took place in seattle, but seeing this it might have taken place place in portland. anyone know?

found it. police beat. in seattle>


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

MB1 said:


> ...... City riding is way under appreciated.


True Dat!

I have decided that it would greatly benefit me to keep it that way.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

This makes me tempted to move to Portland. A dual bike lane? I won't hold my breath for that to ever happen here in Dallas. I also dig that utility bike.


----------



## Baker325 (May 28, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------

